# Piggy back rides for dogs



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Anyone get their dog to do this? (Dog piggybacking on YOU, not the other way around )

When I got Sumic I thought "Sweet, small dog = back tricks." But just tonight I made a discovery that I might actually end up regretting 

Soro knows "both paws" means he places both paws in my respective hands. So I've been working on a trick since yesterday in which he is sitting, I kneel in front of him with my back to him, and reach back so that when he give me "both paws" they land on my shoulder. So I have him put is paws on my shoulders and then rest his head on whichever shoulder I cue. Cutesy trick, not at all useful.

But today as I was pulling out the reward he leaned forward over my shoulders to get at it, resulting in my being pushed forward and him basically draped over my back, this 76 lb dog. Ridiculous. But the lightbulb went off in my head and I started rewarding for that. Result is Soro will let me lift him off the ground that way and also lets me grab his hing legs in piggyback fashion. I reward him when I am off the ground, and the fact that he takes the reward eagerly is promising, since he otherwise does not like being lifted (but will tolerate it, useful when I check his weight at home).


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

SUCCESS!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Cool.
Slight twist on the Paris Hilton purse thing: a 76 lb accessory Lab.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

That means I can bring him into public places where small dogs are allowed, right?


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Um, Canyx, I don't mean to be rude, but you know they make back razors right? That is an awful lot of hair you have on your back! You might need to see a specialist about that.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Honestly winnie, I'm more concerned about the tail.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Lol! hadn't even thought of that. A bit inconvenient for those who like to wear pants.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I was thinking of having it docked, but then no one would be able to tell when I am happy.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

AHH, AWESOME.

To Gypsy, who's napping next to me: "We are learning a new trick tonight!"


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Don't forget to share a vid


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

So. We tried, but I forgot that she's overdue for a nail trim. Haha. It was a little more, er, painful for me than a new trick should be, so I ended up cutting her nails instead. Now we gotta wait until the sharp ends wear down a bit before practicing.

This is most definitely on the short list of tricks to learn, though. And I will post a video. =)


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Hahaa, I still have scars on my back and shoulders. She really shouldn't be raking your skin at all in the end, but I I get that excitement + trial and error + claws = pain.
Let me know how it goes when you do it .


----------



## Lewiboss (Nov 4, 2012)

Canyx said:


> Anyone get their dog to do this? (Dog piggybacking on YOU, not the other way around )
> 
> When I got Sumic I thought "Sweet, small dog = back tricks." But just tonight I made a discovery that I might actually end up regretting
> 
> ...


I let my kids ride on the back of our bull dogs and staffs and even our Great Dane they love it


----------



## chelle2513 (Sep 4, 2012)

Canyx said:


> I was thinking of having it docked, but then no one would be able to tell when I am happy.


LMAO I could not help thinking of the movie "Shallow Hal" when I saw this! Have you guys seen it? Where Hal's friend ("George" from Seinfeld) admits at the end that he was born with a tail and it wags when he is happy or excited? LOL


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Lewiboss said:


> I let my kids ride on the back of our bull dogs and staffs and even our Great Dane they love it


Who, the kids or the dogs? 

I'd be concerned about this being hard on the dogs' backs/joints, especially the dane. Also, if one of the dogs is ever in pain and a kid climbs on it, the dog could snap at the kid -- even the friendliest dogs can snap without thinking if they're hurt. It's generally considered a bad idea to let kids ride on dogs.



> But as Cornell University Veterinarian Sarah Bassman told The Stir: "Children riding on the back of their family dog is very dangerous for the animal, and the child, even if you have one of the giant breeds as your family pet. The muscles in a dog's back are not strong enough and not designed to carry a passenger and could be damaged by this activity. We worry about muscle sprain and strain, vertebral subluxation, and disc-related problems. Lesser sprains and strains may need to be treated with pain medications or physical therapy while serious spinal injuries could lead to paralysis which may or may not be able to be surgically repaired."


From here.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Taught her tonight! My family thinks I'm insane (more so than usual). I owe you a video now.

It might be slightly easier with a larger dog, though. Gypsy is only 40 lbs. When I lift her, her butt slides down to where my hands are, but her paws aren't high enough to comfortably grasp my shoulders. We have a little more of a slouched piggyback ride so that she doesn't fall off. Haha.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Yayyy! Go Gypsy! Can't wait to see the vid 
And yeah, smaller dogs compensate by being able to do awesome back tricks that my big dog can't do! But he does make a great piggyback rider. I thought I'd expand on that trick and teach him to backstall... that idea was quickly scrapped.


----------

